# Considering Becoming a Driver



## Jo Jo (Mar 2, 2017)

hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
Can you survive on what you make?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

No. Consider it a part time gig for a few extra dollars. Don't give up your real job.


----------



## Jo Jo (Mar 2, 2017)

Ok thanks for the honesty. 
How long Have you been driving?
How are The drivers paid?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Do not quit a full time, well paying job to do Uber full time. Unless you want to work twice as hard for half the way, your corporate rate race will be far better than Ubering for any long period of time.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

No. I would not recommend driving Uber to anyone. Even part time is terrible pay. Only do it in an emergency situation, for a limited time.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Great gig! Talk to drivers who really drive and not just those behind a keyboard more than a wheel


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Great gig! Talk to drivers who really drive and not just those behind a keyboard more than a wheel


If you think it's a great gig, then you've never had a great gig.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Everything you need to know about driving for Uber can be learned from this video ..... unfortunately


----------



## UberVB (Aug 5, 2015)

Run and don't look back...........


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Great gig! Talk to drivers who really drive and not just those behind a keyboard more than a wheel


Been at this gig for nearly 16 years. If you want to make a living at it then you need $1.60/mile for EVERY mile you drive. I have almost a million miles logged into the fare for hire industry.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> corporate rat race


Grass isn't greener over here. You might refer your corporate job to a rat race but here in the world of Uber drivers, we'retc considered ants.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


I think thrre might be a few small pockets left in the US where if you drive smart, you might make $20 or $25 an hour..... Which lets face it, in this day and age, is still not a lot of money. 
But many places are just flat out crappy. Here in Sac, its tough to average more than $10 an hour (minimum wage) for 30 or 40 hours.
I have a super cheap cost of living, and im just scraping by


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Orlando is known for having some of the worst rates in the country.


----------



## Reaper216 (Feb 20, 2017)

I drive 9pm to 230am most nights and i pull roughly 450 a week.
But i also have a full time, this is just for play money and savings


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Why is everyone lying to her!!! You can make two thousand dollars a week!! It says so on the craigslist ads. We have ethics and morals in this country and can't lie to people who are desperately looking for work.



Reaper216 said:


> I drive 9pm to 230am most nights and i pull roughly 450 a week.
> But i also have a full time, this is just for play money and savings


So when do you have time to drink your sorrows away, and nurse your hangover? Geez.


----------



## Reaper216 (Feb 20, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So when do you have time to drink your sorrows away, and nurse your hangover? Geez.


No sorrows here man. I get every sunday off my fulltime and i occasionally take 1 night off uber every week.
Uber has become less about the extra money and more about meeting people. Lot of really cool people in the world i would have never met if i didnt drive


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Reaper216 said:


> No sorrows here man. I get every sunday off my fulltime and i occasionally take 1 night off uber every week.
> Uber has become less about the extra money and more about meeting people. Lot of really cool people in the world i would have never met if i didnt drive


How many hours total do you work both jobs? Sounds like a nightmare. I'm poor but honestly I'd rather be poor than work 80 hours a week.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Yes and no

Yes, for the most part, on what I make, NO on what the people around me tend to make...


----------



## Reaper216 (Feb 20, 2017)

40ish at my full time and anywhere from lets say 36 min to 40+ driving uber.
I have a really good team around me at the full time and i have really started to enjoy meeting new people driving so the time doesnt bother me. I cant tell you how many times ive been parked in someones driveway just chatting. The only thing i dont like is the down time between rides


----------



## Tripwire (Oct 28, 2015)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Take 10-15 Ubers.

Talk to 10-15 drivers in your market that drive full time and see if they would recommend it. Highly doubtful.

If you are still wanting to really see if it's for you, do 50 rides part time, track your mileage, fuel, expenses, time etc...

If you like it, your making what you need to make and understand that over saturation is a real threat, go for it...


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I need more minions.
Join as a driver for at least the crazy stories and tax write off.


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

I smell a rat.
Ehehm *jo jo*.


----------



## rhodytarheel (Jun 3, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Uber runs that "side hustle" campaign for a reason....that's all this is good for. I simply cannot imagine making a livable full time wage on this. But it can be ok to pick up some extra spending money here and there...that's the only thing I'd feel comfortable recommending it for.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


In the early days when fares were more in line with the market, a person could eek out a subsistence-level type life just driving. Today there's no way you can do that unless you're will to spend 70+ hours a week in your car. It's been a sad evolution, but that's where it is. Keep you day job and take on driving as your side hustle. But if your car is financed or if it gets less than 30MPG in town, you may want to consider a different side hustle.

Here's another suggestion. AmazonFlex is in Orlando. If you want to drive, go drive for Amazon. As soon as Amazon made it to my market I bailed on Uber and Lyft. Delivering packages is FAR more enjoyable than driving drunken swine around.

Once I fully grasped how dangerous it is driving strangers around in my personal car with very flimsy James River insurance, I quit working for Uber and Lyft and I now drive for Amazon Prime Now and Amazon Flex. I get better pay, better hours, and far fewer headaches. Here's why driving for Amazon is superior to driving for U/L...

Packages don't talk your ear off
Packages don't throw up in your car
Packages don't slam your doors
Packages don't down-rate you
Packages don't care what route you take
Packages don't ask to go through the drive-thru
Packages never slap around a driver
Packages never have to be pepper sprayed
Packages don't make you car smell like lamb vindaloo and naan
Packages don't care how fast you corner or how hard your brake
Packages never tell you, "I'll be right down," then make you wait 15 minutes
Packages never tell you to change the radio station
Packages don't fall asleep in the middle of giving you directions
Packages don't track snow, mud, and leaves into your car
Packages never ask for an aux cord, mints, or water
Packages don't care if you light up a cigarette or a j
Packages don't care if you take a rough road short cut
Packages don't care if you burn a little rubber at the stop light
Packages don't care how messy your car is or how awful it smells
Packages don't leave wrappers, bottles, and cans in your car
Packages never berate a driver for driving manual transmission
Packages never steal your aux cord
Packages never ask for a charger


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


If you look in the forums list for cities, you will see Orlando. You'll get much more accurate info from people who drive there.

The comment about Orlando's rates being pathetic is 100% accurate -- they are VERY low.

Another thing -- the most profitable hours to drive are late nights. You have to consider whether you really want to be in a car (your OWN car) with 2-4 drunks.

I would do some research locally, because every market is different.

And then maybe try it on a very limited trial basis. Be SURE you love it before you quit any real job. You'll have to go through the whole background check, vehicle inspection, documentation procedure first, of course.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Not worth the pay or the high risk involved. Car depreciation is a cost not realized until you sell your worn out vehicle...then we all find out what a butt whoopin' we got. Surge or PT only...no pool rides. This gig is for low pay with possible amusement benefits if you like a continuous stream of strangers in your car who, some, do not respect it. GL.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

JimKE said:


> If you look in the forums list for cities, you will see Orlando. You'll get much more accurate info from people who drive there.
> 
> The comment about Orlando's rates being pathetic is 100% accurate -- they are VERY low.
> 
> ...


Fortunately, Orlando is an Amazon Flex market. Jo Jo would be wise to look there rather than at Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Not in Orlando...
Not even close...

If you have a day job your making a living on KEEP IT...

One of the biggest issues with Orlando is that you are probobly ALREADY working the best hours of the week if you are ubering part time.

The best hours of the week, usually generate 4 TIMES AS MUCH per hour as most of the hours of the week. Not only are you getting surges at the peak hours but you are getting more fares per hour in the peak hours.

Working 10-15 hours of the week you could easily be making 1/3- 1/2 of what you could be making working 60 hours a week.

Finally... right now is the HIGH SEASON FOR ORLANDO... yes... springtime when the theme parks are empty is the high season. These conventions when there are 80,000 people running around blowing money on their company card is when the best money is to be made.

If you have a good day job... KEEP IT.

And just so you know...

Uber drivers earnings have fallen more since uber started in Orlando than the taxi drivers earnings have...

wish you the best of luck in whatever endevour you get into.


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Only if you are willing and able to drive 80+hours a week.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> In the early days when fares were more in line with the market, a person could eek out a subsistence-level type life just driving. Today there's no way you can do that unless you're will to spend 70+ hours a week in your car. It's been a sad evolution, but that's where it is. Keep you day job and take on driving as your side hustle. But if your car is financed or if it gets less than 30MPG in town, you may want to consider a different side hustle.
> 
> Here's another suggestion. AmazonFlex is in Orlando. If you want to drive, go drive for Amazon. As soon as Amazon made it to my market I bailed on Uber and Lyft. Delivering packages is FAR more enjoyable than driving drunken swine around.
> 
> ...


I'm about to try that, the only problem I had is that they asked me to have a phone with at least 2 G-RAM and I didn't have one, I can reapply after 30 days and I will. And all the points above right on target.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

It's good to get advise first, but* make up your own mind* by trying Uber part time before coming to a decision. Meanwhile, *DO NOT give up your day job*, no matter how horrible it may seem.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> I'm about to try that, the only problem I had is that they asked me to have a phone with at least 2 G-RAM and I didn't have one, I can reapply after 30 days and I will. And all the points above right on target.


I deal with people all day long in my regular job, so driving nights and weekends with packages that don't require me to speak is heavenly. I love the solitude of working Amazon.....ALONE! I'm an outgoing person, but sometimes a bloke needs some solitude.


----------



## edkindred (Mar 2, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Great gig! Talk to drivers who really drive and not just those behind a keyboard more than a wheel


I've read that avg pay is $700 a week after com. Is that true ?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

edkindred said:


> I've read that avg pay is $700 a week after com. Is that true ?


Average pay is $7 to $9 per hour.


----------



## edkindred (Mar 2, 2017)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Average pay is $7 to $9 per hour.


I've read many threads & it seems that a lot of the people complaining aren't working very hard. I, medically, can't do my job any more. Looking to supplement my SSD. I'm 58, little late to go back to school. Is it reasonable to expect $200 a month working 30 to 40 hrs a week ?


----------



## edkindred (Mar 2, 2017)

$2000 a month


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ed, it depends on your market and also where, and when, you are willing to work. In my market, if you are willing to work certain hours/days...yes.

But I have no idea where Pearland, TX is, or what the market is like there. I would look in the cities forums list and pick the closest big city to you and post something on that local forum.


----------



## edkindred (Mar 2, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Ed, it depends on your market and also where, and when, you are willing to work. In my market, if you are willing to work certain hours/days...yes.
> 
> But I have no idea where Pearland, TX is, or what the market is like there. I would look in the cities forums list and pick the closest big city to you and post something on that local forum.


Pearland is SW Houston


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You can make...


----------



## edkindred (Mar 2, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> You can make...


Sad. I was just looking for honest answers


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Quitting a corporate job...any job for that matter...to drive for Uber is the definition of insanity.



edkindred said:


> avg pay is $700 a week


Average pay is $9 to $12 an hour. Keep in mind the rideshare industry thrives on disinformation.



edkindred said:


> it seems that a lot of the people complaining aren't working very hard.


This is not a business where working harder means you'll make more. There's a physical limit to how many rides you can get in and out of the car in an hour. That physical limit is between 2 and 3, unless you live in a really high density market. Take the rate card, figure out how far you travel in 20 minutes (hint: about 7.5 miles) and do the math. Then subtract 25% and multiply by 2. That's how much you can make in an hour.

This is not rocket science, the rate cards are out there. A calculator can tell you who's lying.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The very first thing you better do is call your insurance company. Most will cancel your policy if you rideshare.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


No.
Uber has become UNSUSTAINABLE !
DRIVERS SUBDIDISE UBERS LOW RATES.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Been at this gig for nearly 16 years. If you want to make a living at it then you need $1.60/mile for EVERY mile you drive. I have almost a million miles logged into the fare for hire industry.


Uber pays half of that for miles WITH PASSENGERS.
SO UBER PAYS 25% OF SUSTAINABLE RATES !



edkindred said:


> I've read that avg pay is $700 a week after com. Is that true ?


Before $400.00 a week expenses



edkindred said:


> I've read many threads & it seems that a lot of the people complaining aren't working very hard. I, medically, can't do my job any more. Looking to supplement my SSD. I'm 58, little late to go back to school. Is it reasonable to expect $200 a month working 30 to 40 hrs a week ?


I think you can make $200.00 a month


----------



## Reaper216 (Feb 20, 2017)

fxcruiser said:


> BULL EFFING SHIT SCRUBER SHILL!!!!
> 
> YO "REAPER216"...Pony up .... screen shot of that big Money your talkin'!!


And thats not counting the tips i got either


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I need more minions.


Here ya go...


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I am PT. This is my Feb. summary.

Worked 90 hours, take home pay about $1,250. or about $13.90 /hour before taxes and expenses. Total Uber miles 1,470. So IRS write off of 1,470 miles*.535 =794. Taxable ($1,250-794=)$456. Taxes 20% (your rate might be lower) federal rate plus FICA 15.6% (we ALL pay this), for a total (20%+15.5%) = 35.6% or $162.34. Gas for month $215.

So I brought in $1,250. Put $162 in savings for taxes, paid $215 in gas and saved another $300 for repairs, maintenance and replacement of my car.

$1,250-$162-$215-$300=$573. For 90 hours that cleared $6.37 /hour. I am in the black and ok with this. I am NOT counting on this to pay bills or make a living, so this is a good "gig" for me. 

Please do not do this as your only job, too many ways to get deactivated and lose your job. One accident and you are out of work until you get your car repaired or replaced. Or you get deactivated when a rider complains about you, just so they get a free ride. Too many risks.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


no


----------



## Wifey1203 (Oct 26, 2016)

edkindred said:


> I've read many threads & it seems that a lot of the people complaining aren't working very hard. I, medically, can't do my job any more. Looking to supplement my SSD. I'm 58, little late to go back to school. Is it reasonable to expect $200 a month working 30 to 40 hrs a week ?


Yes it is reasonable you may make a little more


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Reaper216 said:


> And thats not counting the tips i got either


Cough up the hours you were online with a screenshot. Don't think your getting away that easy.


----------



## Lynette (Jun 26, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> Ok thanks for the honesty.
> How long Have you been driving?
> How are The drivers paid?


Don't do it. Unless you drive Select or black it is not worth it. They treat drivers like crap too.


----------



## edkindred (Mar 2, 2017)

Lynette said:


> Don't do it. Unless you drive Select or black it is not worth it. They treat drivers like cI'm gathering info. My thinking right now is to go at this with a black MKS Lincoln & get it registered for everything it qualifies for. A 2013.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

edkindred said:


> $2000 a month


No. You won't make that kind of money driving for Uber. Also, you have to factor in that you'll be doing more frequent repairs on your car and replacing it sooner. Uber is a side hustle only. You cannot support yourself doing it unless you're will to spend 70 to 80 hours a week in the car.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


No. Don't do it! For the time you put in, and after expenses, insurance, and depreciation, you would make more working at Walmart. I feel trapped by it, and humiliated.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

edkindred said:


> I, medically, can't do my job any more...


There are also medical issues to think about with rideshare driving. Sitting for long periods of time, stress, fatigue from working long hours, disrupted sleep patterns -- lots of potential downsides, depending on your specific situation.

I would talk the medical issues over with your doctor.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

40 hours a week for $500 net? Doable but i would recommend you work saturday and sunday and take your 2 days off on tuesday and Wednesday. Fri and sat nights are the way to go for surging. If you want to avoid the bar scene, i think its still possible especially at 40 hours worked. If thats all you need, you might get away with it but know that youll have extra expenses, to include higher insurance premium for ride share endorsement.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> Ok thanks for the honesty.
> How long Have you been driving?
> How are The drivers paid?







Here's a suggestion when considering driving for uber!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I made a very nice living for a year , worked 6 days a week around 35-50hours . I would take a 4-7 day vacation every month with my wife and after 6 months had enough in reserve for about 2 months of no income living expenses. That being said they changed some stuff in the denver market that messed with my strategy at the same time I got a great job offer and now I'm just doing uber part time. But I think about that year and miss it and kinda want to go back to that . Even though I still work for myself I can't just take days off like I did with Uber/Lyft , I can't just decide to head to Chicago for the world series , a concert in kansas city or jump on a plane for a last minute vegas trip all of that is out the window now


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This lady is one smart cookie...she read the first couple of replies and deleted anything and everything to do with Ridesare, including this Forum!

LOL


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Reaper216 said:


> Uber has become less about the extra money and more about meeting people. Lot of really cool people in the world i would have never met if i didnt drive


This is why I do it precisely. I like to drive, I love people. Ridesharing lets me do it whenever I want and stop at the precise moment I want provided I'm not on a ride, and make a few bucks while destroying my car. I wouldn't advise my worst enemy to do this as a breadwinner.



Reaper216 said:


> And thats not counting the tips i got either


Really? $500? You are a veritable magnate!


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Are you from SNL?
You should be...



Jimmy Bernat said:


> I made a very nice living for a year , worked 6 days a week around 35-50hours . I would take a 4-7 day vacation every month with my wife and after 6 months had enough in reserve for about 2 months of no income living expenses. That being said they changed some stuff in the denver market that messed with my strategy at the same time I got a great job offer and now I'm just doing uber part time. But I think about that year and miss it and kinda want to go back to that . Even though I still work for myself I can't just take days off like I did with Uber/Lyft , I can't just decide to head to Chicago for the world series , a concert in kansas city or jump on a plane for a last minute vegas trip all of that is out the window now


and today, you can't do all that working full time for uber...


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

It depends on your definition of survive.


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


You're joking right?


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

For the love of god, don't do it.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Please, do not quit a job to do this. You will hate yourself for doing it in 3 months or less.



edkindred said:


> $2000 a month


Simple math on this, to make that in 30-40 hours you would have to NET $12 - $17 per hour. I don't know your market, but you would probably be lucky to GROSS that much.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Reaper216 said:


> And thats not counting the tips i got either


How many miles for that $503? 1,000? 1,500?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> How many miles for that $503? 1,000? 1,500?


The Coachman always rings twice.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

CarterPeerless said:


> Please, do not quit a job to do this. You will hate yourself for doing it in 3 months or less.
> 
> Simple math on this, to make that in 30-40 hours you would have to NET $12 - $17 per hour. I don't know your market, but you would probably be lucky to GROSS that much.


Orlando your lucky to GROSS $10 an hour. Too many $2.70 trips that take half an hour start to finish. You can go up to a 3 mile 10 minute drive and still be at minimum.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> Quitting a corporate job...any job for that matter...to drive for Uber is the definition of insanity.
> 
> Average pay is $9 to $12 an hour. Keep in mind the rideshare industry thrives on disinformation.
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking is she nutz

I quitting my real estate career to work at walmart as a door greeter will a make money 
How does that sound 
Crazy no


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Not me, not here. I think it's pretty attractive for making noticeable and helpful if uncertain cash in your spare time. I mean, it's a pretty cool part-time gig. But it's not even close to a living even done full-time. Not here.


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

It depends how much you likr driving, i sdid quit my job and im doing just great

But it will take a little time so you will get used to no boss no schedule (which is awesome but no the same time)and to figure out how ,when and where you will make momey,lol 1st week iade $30lol seriously, now about $700 and im home when i want to
Try without quitting your job I did quit after 2 weeks of driving and im not sorry


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Herself said:


> It depends how much you likr driving, i sdid quit my job and im doing just great
> 
> But it will take a little time so you will get used to no boss no schedule (which is awesome but no the same time)and to figure out how ,when and where you will make momey,lol 1st week iade $30lol seriously, now about $700 and im home when i want to
> Try without quitting your job I did quit after 2 weeks of driving and im not sorry


Something you have to consider is that the rates in Orlando are substantially worse than they are in Chicago. 65c a mile VS 90c. the per minute is also a lot higher. 20c vs 12c.

So the OP would have to put in 50% more miles/time as you would, assuming that they can even get as many trips as you can in chicago.

So drop your weekly earnings from 700 down to about 485-500 and your closer to what an Orlando driver would make... assuming equal business.. And you have to deduct out the same expenses from 485 as you are deducting out of 700. Let's say its' $100 a week in expenses.

Your at $600 and someone in orlando is at $385... for the same number of hours and the same number of miles. Now if she puts in double the hours... she only manages to squeeze an extra 50% out of working because the first 40 hours she worked were peak hours, and the next 40... arn't... so she's up to 750 with $150 in expenses, for double the hours you put it. Putting her at the same wage that you have for twice as many hours.

The orlando rates are BURTAL... BRU-TAL. Your typically at $10 in gas/tolls for every $100 you make.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


15 profitable hours per week. 10 or so sorta decent hours per week. That leaves 143 hours of zero or $4 earnings. The money is based on how many other drivers think it is the right time to be online.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


The answer is undoubtedly a big fat YES!!!!

In order to survive on what an Uber drivers make you will have to reduce your cost of living. First, rent and mortgage payments.... get rid of them! They will destroy any chances of making the finances work. It's best to live in your car. Secondly, food.... eat less, and I mean a lot less. Go on an extreme diet, and if you can source most of your food from the dumpsters behind restaurants that helps a ton. Get a little portable butane heater to kill off the bacteria. Third, reduce your clothing expenses. Drive naked. Don't let anyone tell you that you can't survive on what an Uber driver makes. Of course you can. You just have to accept that Travis Kalanick thinks the world needs ditch diggers too.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


No matter kinds of advice you get in this forum or elsewhere, don't bank on Uber. Process all the information you get from replies to your post or search through other postings and arrive at some opinion of yours, but very important - don't leave your corporate rat race job just yet. Instead, take a leave of absence and start driving uber and see it yourself, and while doing that do the Maths also and to get you started in that direction here is a link to my recent post in the subject: https://uberpeople.net/posts/2113508.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


become my girlfriend...I like FL...no snow...


----------



## Bandy (Jul 26, 2016)

Nitedriver said:


> become my girlfriend...I like FL...no snow...


can she survive on you?


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Bandy said:


> can she survive on you?


The Archer in me wants to say, "something something protein shakes?"


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Bandy said:


> can she survive on you?


yes ...I am reach in fantasy ....






why does this video have so much more viewers than eyes wide shut ?????

*skip to 3m59s*


----------



## WVboyinOH (Jan 11, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


I've been driving for two years. Decent part time gig, but no way you can make a decent living doing it full time; and I drive both Lyft and Uber to maximize earning potential. I have a corporate job and now that I've experienced TNC's, the corporate job doesn't seem as bad. The flexibility of TNC's is hard to beat for a part time job. To make somewhat decent earnings, you'll need to drive your car in the ground, drive 80 - 100 hours a week and all night Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights, and deal with a large amount of excessively inebriated people. Also, I hope you don't mind having you car puked in.


----------



## Uber_Ghost_Car (Feb 20, 2017)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


No, no, no. This Uber business is a flawed business model , good on the surface but a disaster if full time employment.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
Can you survive on what you make?

will you be my wife ??


----------



## taxmyazz (Mar 23, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Don't do it they are a bad company they pray on newbies and the excitement of a new job. You will lose your azz. Depreciation of car, gas etc it is well under minimum wage usually.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jagent said:


> If you think it's a great gig, then you've never had a great gig.


What 9 to 5 job allows u to get paid every day? Hell multiple times a day?? And yeah my construction job pays more but with a hell of a lot more effort as well and I got to wait till payday. I've had multiple types of jobs and this is better than all of them.

And don't listen to all these haters who never had a minimum wage job.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Greenghost2212 said:


> What 9 to 5 job allows u to get paid every day? Hell multiple times a day?? And yeah my construction job pays more but with a hell of a lot more effort as well and I got to wait till payday. I've had multiple types of jobs and this is better than all of them.
> 
> And don't listen to all these haters who never had a minimum wage job.


The only reason you need to be paid every day, is because Uber has you so broke that you can't afford to wait on payday.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jagent said:


> The only reason you need to be paid every day, is because Uber has you so broke that you can't afford to wait on payday.


Hahaha boy u sound stupid as hell. I'm a natural born money maker I'm never broke. And who the hell would want to wait till payday IF THEY DON'T HAVE TO??


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Greenghost2212 said:


> Hahaha boy u sound stupid as hell. I'm a natural born money maker I'm never broke. And who the hell would want to wait till payday IF THEY DON'T HAVE TO??


I don't understand the logic here. If you're never broke, why do you even mention getting paid daily or several times a day? That sounds like you are doing Instant Cash, which I have to say $0.50 a pop is very reasonable, but completely unnecessary unless you are living paycheck to paycheck. And by definition, if you are living paycheck to paycheck, I don't think you can say you're never broke. Tips? I'm never broke, so my tips go in a can at home for travel money. I don't even give consideration to the fact that I'm "getting money several times per day." As little as pax tip, I just look at cash tips as a nice little surprise that will go into my cuban cigar and sportfishing fund on our next trip to Mexico.

I say I'm never broke, but the reason I started driving Uber is that we were having to transfer money back from savings to make bills, and I didn't see our income vs expenses calculus as sustainable. Driving rideshare has truly put us into a position NOW where we are never "broke," and man does that feel good. SO, driving Uber/Lyft to get you over the hump, super idea. Driving for sustenance, bad idea.

Honestly, he doesn't sound stupid at all.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


*Uber Driver's Prayer*

As I wander and drive the city for rides,

My dash cam keeps me safe and alive.

Minimum fares elude me online,

This driving for Uber is nothing but lies.

Copyright Karl Marx 2017


----------



## carsalesman (Apr 12, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


I drive part time. Daily. Try to work the airport mostly. I lived in Florida and I know you can get rides from orlando to other neighboring cities because orlando is the main hub for central florida. Here in phoenix, I make between $450 and above for less than 40 hours. I know several people that work 60 hours per week during the day and make $900 or more. You need a car with good gas mileage!! I will say this. You will not get rich!!! But, you dictate your own hours. If you worked the bar scenes at night, you will make more. But, you have added danger being a woman. Sign up for both Lyft and Uber. Uber has a rematch program when you take people to the airport. Lyft pays better on the streets!!



edkindred said:


> $2000 a month


Yes, I make more than $2000 a month driving 40 hours or less per week. I do. I am the same age as you. I stopped beating the streets and start at the airport everyday now. You will have to figure out the best areas to drive to maximize your rides. Drive Lyft and Uber at the same time. Uber rematches at the airport and Lyft pays more on the streets. Don't get caught in the univeristy areas or omputer company areas. Students don't tip. Rides are short. IT specialists live close to their work and rides are short.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

leave the rat race for the ant race


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Don't


PrestonT said:


> I don't understand the logic here. If you're never broke, why do you even mention getting paid daily or several times a day? That sounds like you are doing Instant Cash, which I have to say $0.50 a pop is very reasonable, but completely unnecessary unless you are living paycheck to paycheck. And by definition, if you are living paycheck to paycheck, I don't think you can say you're never broke. Tips? I'm never broke, so my tips go in a can at home for travel money. I don't even give consideration to the fact that I'm "getting money several times per day." As little as pax tip, I just look at cash tips as a nice little surprise that will go into my cuban cigar and sportfishing fund on our next trip to Mexico.
> 
> I say I'm never broke, but the reason I started driving Uber is that we were having to transfer money back from savings to make bills, and I didn't see our income vs expenses calculus as sustainable. Driving rideshare has truly put us into a position NOW where we are never "broke," and man does that feel good. SO, driving Uber/Lyft to get you over the hump, super idea. Driving for sustenance, bad idea.
> 
> Honestly, he doesn't sound stupid at all.


First off like I said in other threads I'm kind of impatient. Forget all that I'm hella impatient. That's part of the reason I don like ordering stuff online. Back on topic though half of my jobs been daily paying jobs but like I said NONE were as easy as doing this. Plus I'm in Chicago the third largest market so regardless of the amount of driver's we have it's always customers to pick up.

Oh and I got the free debit card they give u so whenever I cash out its free.


----------



## Jorge ft lauderdale (Dec 13, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


I would only recommend it for part time and as a way to get "some" income while you find a better job. UBER is way too greedy and will destroy your car for pennies back. Also that's depends in which city you are. In ft lauderdale Miami area are way too many drivers so it's difficult to earn descent money.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


GOOD LUCK!! Let us know how you achieve in a few months


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

The OP was Jo Jo and now edkindred is making posts saying "I was looking for honest answers". Is edkindred Jo Jo? Jo Jo had never returned.
As to the question "can I make $2000 / month." the answer is yes, before expenses including fuel expenses. Just be sure to add up what it will cost to replace those tires after driving 200-300 miles per day, the tire repairs for those nails you picked up, the new windshield (deductible costs) from all the rocks (2 for me in the last 6 months), and the DEPRECIATION due to the excessive miles driven. When Uber pays .87/mile plus .11/minute for miles WITH A PASSENGER ON BOARD and nothing for the miles going to pick up the passenger and nothing if the passenger goes to a remote location and you have to return to the inner loop empty you understand how the .54/mile deduction on your taxes will result in a net loss every year, year after year. According to the Government, I lost .03/mile for every mile driven on the Uber platform. Thanks Travis! Losing life changing money 3 cents at a time.


----------



## Adam-St (Feb 14, 2017)

After all is said and done (for me at least) i drive 25 miles south of Atlanta in an area that has ZERO surge. I sit behind 1 of 2 bars (depending on where my last ride took me) refuse POO(L) rides, ignore requests more than 10 minutes away and politely decline any rides that are going any further than the airport
It works out to $12-15 an hour consistently but you have to be smart. I consider that to be (decent) for never having any surge rides


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yeah Uber is a choice.....a bad choice but it is a choice.....if you want to leave the "rat race" and become a member of the transportation for pay community I suggest you actually look into driving for an established taxi company many reasons I will list a few:

#1 you say you "need a car" to drive so why pay an astronomical amount to Uber's leading company a taxi company gives you one of their cars to use ..

#2 yeah maintenance is an issue with ANY vehicle but a taxi company takes care of maintenance on their vehicles that you use to drive...

#3 Uber pay is a complete joke their mileage rate is hilarious most taxis have a decent mileage rate of about $2 a mile plus a "drop fee"...meaning the amount the meter starts at

#4 as far as pay goes you as the taxi driver collect ALL money at end of each and every ride.....not some 3rd party company that holds your $ until they pay you weekly....also Uber can zero out your fare at anytime for any reason

#5 taxi drivers actually get tipped on about 75-80% of every ride

#6 don't have to worry about ratings or giving out free chit just to keep your ratings high

#7 most (not all) people "trust" a taxi driver because we ALL are regulated by each cities "hack" institute...(licensing authority)..so I still believe we taxis have loyal pax especially older people and the people that don't trust Uber

#8 sooner or later (not too far off future) Uber will implode into themselves and fold taxis will ALWAYS be around

#9 if you don't believe me I do have to tell you I have 13 yrs driving a TAXI and over 500,000 miles under my belt ask some of the other taxi drivers on here they will repeat what I have said

#10 best reason is you are still working for yourself with all the freedoms and such so you work when you want and where and for however long you..... want and your only "boss" is YOUR pocket....or your kids
Anyway good luck but Taxi driving is my best advice for you for the 10 reasons I listed


----------



## BallerX (Jan 15, 2016)

Reaper216 said:


> 40ish at my full time and anywhere from lets say 36 min to 40+ driving uber.
> I have a really good team around me at the full time and i have really started to enjoy meeting new people driving so the time doesnt bother me. I cant tell you how many times ive been parked in someones driveway just chatting. The only thing i dont like is the down time between rides


Look, if on top of a full time job you drive Uber 40+ hours per week until 2:30am in the morning and it's "...more about meeting people..." you either
REALLY need to reevaluate your life or stop lying to yourself. There are 1 million better ways to spend 40 hours of your time every week and meet interesting people than putting yourself at risk and brutal extra mileage on your vehicle driving Uber.



Reaper216 said:


> And thats not counting the tips i got either


You think this is acceptable money for 36 to 40 hours work per week before you deduct mileage and gas? you're making less than $10 an hour after expenses. You could do better than this at Walmart.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Yeah Uber is a choice.....a bad choice but it is a choice.....if you want to leave the "rat race" and become a member of the transportation for pay community I suggest you actually look into driving for an established taxi company many reasons I will list a few:
> 
> #1 you say you "need a car" to drive so why pay an astronomical amount to Uber's leading company a taxi company gives you one of their cars to use ..
> 
> ...


Orlando rates are $2.40 a mile (3.69 TIMES the local uber rate per mile) in a taxi. There's also a 45c per minute ticker for slow/stopped/waiting. This is over 4 TIMES what uber is charging for time.

Driving a good ol mears taxi (AKA yellow cab) is still a way to make money and still have some off hours.

I make more driving a cab after expenses than i can driving uber... before expenses.

No experience necessary, and cab rental starts at $48 for a 12 hour shift for day drivers (first day after training/orientation)

The way it works is you sign out a car for 12 hours with a full tank of gas, you return it with a full tank of gas paid out of your pocket. ($10-15 a shift these days with the Camry's most of us drive)

You sign out a car for 12 hours... The company holds your credit card revenue (they charge an extra 5% on credit cards) until you pay off your expenses on the day. They get the first crack out of your credit card revenue and won't give you money until after you pay off your cab rental. Most of the time the cab company keeps my credit card revenue and i keep the cash i collect. Sometimes i pay them $20 sometimes they pay me $20 but i'm never waiting to get paid.

You start out with a full tank of gas and you return it with a full tank of gas or get back charged. You can charge tolls to customers.

At the end of the day you will probobly have anywhere between $200-350 in combined cash/credit card receipts.

Your car will cost anywhere between $66-$140 for the shift. (don't take a car out that is costing you over $120 until you know what your doing) The more expensive cars have pickup rights at WDW, or the airport, the cheapo cars just have dispatch.

For the most part the cars are in the $73-$120 range don't work the 9:00 or 10:00 am shift, ever.

So you have $250-350 in revenue with expenses in the $100-150 range. Putting you at $100-250 in profit for a day, with minimum wage being at $96 for 12 hours.

This blows uber out of the water, uber is $7-10 an hour MINUS expenses.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Can you survive on what you make? No.

Orlando x rates are $0.68/mile. Uber takes 25% of that...so the effective pay rate per mile is $0.51 And that is *only when you have a passenger in the car,* not waiting, moving, or driving to a pick-up or back from a pick-up. They also give you a few pennies per minute, about $0.10/minute of the drive after Uber takes their cut. For comparison, in 2017 the Federal government allows you to deduct 53.5 cents per mile for business mileage. So Uber pays you* less than the federal government says is your EXPENSE for business mileage.* Roll that around in your head before giving up a job with benefits.

The ONLY way to survive on uber is to to drive at higher rates (xl, black, suv, etc) surges and to get LOTS of bonus money for signing up friends and family to drive/ride. You also need a car with no payments and low insurance coverage. You will pay higher % in taxes (15.3% social security, income, state income, etc) than a corporate job too.

If your family depends on your income, Uber is not a good full-time choice.


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

Just look at the commercials that are still around which market it as a side hustle and not a full time job. Being able to work it whenever you want or whenever you have time is what draws people in.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


Sign up and drive part time and figure it out yourself BEFORE you even consider leaving a REEAL job.

Consider depreciation and extra up keep on all those extra miles on your car too!!!!!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Honey Badger said:


> Everything you need to know about driving for Uber can be learned from this video ..... unfortunately


What's with the wig?


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Sign up and drive part time and figure it out yourself BEFORE you even consider leaving a REEAL job.
> 
> Consider depreciation and extra up keep on all those extra miles on your car too!!!!!!


This is the absolute best advice. Plus, you really have to do it a few times and figure out if it's something you really want to do.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> So when do you have time to drink your sorrows away, and nurse your hangover? Geez.


I do 40+40, generally taking Sunday off both jobs.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

All I'm gonna say is it's market dependent. Us in Chicago and Indiana have good rates so it's possible to not drive as much and still make money.


----------



## Uber_Ghost_Car (Feb 20, 2017)

Jorge ft lauderdale said:


> I would only recommend it for part time and as a way to get "some" income while you find a better job. UBER is way too greedy and will destroy your car for pennies back. Also that's depends in which city you are. In ft lauderdale Miami area are way too many drivers so it's difficult to earn descent money.


Drivers in Australia have the same problem.
All companies in Australia should pay a 10 % GST ( goods services tax) Uber does not pay because it is off shore , but the head kicker is the Australian government have demanded the drivers pay Uber's Tax . We have to pay tax on the 25% Uber commission approximately $2000 pa extra tax based on a 60 hour week.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> How many hours total do you work both jobs? Sounds like a nightmare. I'm poor but honestly I'd rather be poor than work 80 hours a week.


 I have a regular part time job and drive for uber/lyft and a few other delivery apps and I can't see myself working 80 hours a week, That's a lot of hours.

Definitely don't quit your full time or part time job, The pay is dependant on your market and surges. My market have decent surges and that's the only way I make decent money, But full time is not the answer working for these rideshare companies.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


It's just a different kind of rat race: one that pays less than what you're already making.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

R James said:


> It's just a different kind of rat race: one that pays less than what you're already making.


She never came back after posting this thread two and a half months ago. With 6 pages of people telling her to run, I don't think we'll be seeing her.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Bean said:


> She never came back after posting this thread two and a half months ago. With 6 pages of people telling her to run, I don't think we'll be seeing her.


Well, she should R U N still...


----------



## Dutchie (May 8, 2017)

Don't quit your full time job is my advice. With Uber you do not get benefits such as sick time paid and vacation time and health/life insurance


----------



## Star Lord (Oct 2, 2015)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


That would depend on the lifestyle you want..

Do you want to go out on the weekends with your friends or do you want to be the driver driving people to go out with their friends?


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

This forum is where all your dreams go to get crushed. Please just consider asking this elsewhere. Whether it's good or not also depends on your market so it's better to ask people locally.


Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Depends on the market. Here in downtown Philly drivers can get $15-$23 an hour most nights. 15 minutes across the river in Jersey drivers complain they cant even make $5 an hour because demand is low.



shiftydrake said:


> Yeah Uber is a choice.....a bad choice but it is a choice.....if you want to leave the "rat race" and become a member of the transportation for pay community I suggest you actually look into driving for an established taxi company many reasons I will list a few:
> 
> #1 you say you "need a car" to drive so why pay an astronomical amount to Uber's leading company a taxi company gives you one of their cars to use ..
> 
> ...


Renting a taxi for $150 for a 12 hour shift becomes $4500 a month and $54,000 in a year. Better to buy or finance a used reliable Camry Hybrid


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Jagent said:


> No. I would not recommend driving Uber to anyone. Even part time is terrible pay. Only do it in an emergency situation, for a limited time.


Exactly what I'd say if you hadn't said what you said. However, I'd put your last statement slightly elaborated like, "Only do it in an emergency situation, for a limited time, or as a last alternative option instead of going to Title Pawns. ;-)


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

shiftydrake said:


> Yeah Uber is a choice.....a bad choice but it is a choice.....if you want to leave the "rat race" and become a member of the transportation for pay community I suggest you actually look into driving for an established taxi company many reasons I will list a few:
> 
> #1 you say you "need a car" to drive so why pay an astronomical amount to Uber's leading company a taxi company gives you one of their cars to use ..
> 
> ...


All those reasons is opinions.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Jo Jo said:


> hi all. I'm considering leaving the corporate rat race and driving for uber...
> Can you survive on what you make?


You can but you will have to drive A Lot...you make a grand a week after expenses if you work in a busy city like SF for example....


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

*Once again, you all are responding to a person that is no longer here. Please stop resurrecting old threads.*


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Bean said:


> *Once again, you all are responding to a person that is no longer here. Please stop resurrecting old threads.*


I am the ghost of Jo Jo of Orlando, last seen on this forum March 1, 2017.








All posthumous responses to this thread give honor to my memory. 
You may even be helping other people "Considering Becoming a Driver".


----------

